# Louisiana water conditions



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

I was just wondering with all the winter rain in the center of the country this year how have the marshes fared? I'm particually interested in PAC kayaks in Point Au Chenes, La. Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair (Mar 13, 2019)

Water has been dirty this week due to the high winds. If your targeting high vegetation ponds then you will find clean water. If you ever need local advice or fishing conditions in the area I dont mind helping out! My cell is 985-688-0554.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

for better or worse, that area was cut off from the MS River long ago.

Areas that are affected by the River and spillway are Venice, Point a La Hache, S. Breton Sound, Lake Ponch, Lake Borgne and MS Sound


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Here is a sat pic taken 04.10.20. Last semi clear day. Download and zoom in. From the MODIS site.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The Bonnet Carre spillway is open AGAIN so everything affected by the MS river is going to get worse before it gets better. So sick of the COE.


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair (Mar 13, 2019)

The Fin said:


> Thanks Capt.!


You're welcome!


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> The Bonnet Carre spillway is open AGAIN so everything affected by the MS river is going to get worse before it gets better. So sick of the COE.


That bites


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

Capt. Josh Gisclair said:


> Water has been dirty this week due to the high winds. If your targeting high vegetation ponds then you will find clean water. If you ever need local advice or fishing conditions in the area I dont mind helping out! My cell is 985-688-0554.


Agreed with Cpt Josh, stick to the ponds with aquatic vegetation until the fronts die down then game on in the more open areas


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

You can also fish the refuge further up the road, usually stays clean in there as well. You’ll see it on the left as you go down.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi all. I've wanted to fish Shell Beach. Is fishing in the summer good there? And for someone new to the area, is there a big learning curve to figure out where to fish and how to avoid tearing up equipment? I watch a TV show where this guy named Ford fishes all over SE Louisiana. One thing about hi, he does not believe in catch and release. He must eat fish everyday.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Monty said:


> Hi all. I've wanted to fish Shell Beach. Is fishing in the summer good there? And for someone new to the area, is there a big learning curve to figure out where to fish and how to avoid tearing up equipment? I watch a TV show where this guy named Ford fishes all over SE Louisiana. One thing about hi, he does not believe in catch and release. He must eat fish everyday.


Unless you go with someone, you arent going to know where to go.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

KimmerIII said:


> Unless you go with someone, you arent going to know where to go.


10-4


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

KimmerIII said:


> Unless you go with someone, you arent going to know where to go.


10-4 thanks


----------

